# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [Office 365] Access dans 365 famille

## AgriPhilou

Bonjour,
Dans office 365 famille est-ce qu' il y a Access ?
On peut l'utiliser  plusieurs ?
Merci d'avance
Bon dimanche

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

Bonjour,

 ce jour, Office 365 Famille ne contient pas Access dans son offre

https://www.microsoft.com/fr-ca/micr...ot:overviewtab

Mais sinon les abonnements permettent une installation pour 5 personnes simulanment.

----------


## AgriPhilou

Merci Jean-Philippe,
C'est dommage de ne pas pouvoir bnficier d'Access dans cet abonnement.
Bonne soire 
@+

----------

